# General > Recipes >  Pork freezer boxes for sale £ 50

## oakley2007

i am now taking orders for freezer packs of pork containing roasts , chops , mince , sausages , sausage meat ideal for xmas stuffing , burgers and stew . 15 kg in weight without bones .  Could do boxes to your requirements if ie you prefere more roasts or sausages .

We also do 1/2 pigs for £130 or whole pigs for £250 fully butchered and delivered free in caithness

all pork is free range and due to our rencent move in the summer  can now be seen from the road side between auckengill and freswick 

all pork is from our herd of gloucestershire old spots , large blacks , landrace and tamworth x breeds 

for more details contact gary on 07733085252 or message me on here 

many thanks .

"due to our move in the summer i do not have any free range turkeys for sale this winter and i do appologise for this " will be restocking next spring

----------

